# Holistic / Herbal / Homeopathy Vet Costa Del Sol



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for a Holistic / Herbal / Homeopathy Vet based on the Costa Del Sol

Can anyone help me with a recommendation?

Thanks In Advance 

V-Dog


Helpful Info Below For Anyone Interested:


HERBAL? HOLISTIC? HOMEOPATHY?

Herbal

The terms ‘herbal medicine’, ‘botanical medicine’ or ‘phytotherapy’ all refer to the use of whole plant part preparations at therapeutic doses in the maintenance of optimal health, and in treatment and prevention of disease. 

Holistic

The term ‘holistic’ in veterinary medicine refers to the treatment of the patient as a whole animal, rather than treating the disease or the symptoms alone. This means looking at all aspects of the animal’s life including their diet, lifestyle and emotional wellbeing and investigating the underlying causes of the presenting problem. Most herbalists would consider themselves holistic practitioners.

Homeopathy

'Homeopathy' is a very different approach to treatment of disease, although some veterinary surgeons may practice both herbal medicine and homeopathy. Homeopathy, as defined by the British Association of Homeopathic Veterinary Surgeons, is "the treatment of disease with a substance that is able to provoke similar signs/symptoms in a healthy body. Homeopathic medicines do not interfere with the body's function, nor have a direct pharmacological effect. The body's reaction to the medicine is what brings about the curative process."


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I wish I knew of one - please share if you find many thanks


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Natural medicine is AN ALTERNATIVE when we want to avoid the side effects of many medicines or when previous treatments have failed.

Acupuntura Veterinaria, Hierbas Medicinales y Alimentacin Natural - Medicina y Ciruga Animal - VET & VET


_
Since 2003 we have been the 1st Veterinary Clinic in Malaga to offer its patients veterinary acupuncture, medicinal herbs and organic food, not as substitutes for the modern medicine we practice in the clinic, but as complementary therapies, having verified the spectacularly beneficial effects these natural methods have on animals. 

_


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

The EU is very "anti" alternative / natural supplements, much preferring everybody pop along to their pharmacy and keep the drug companies highly profitable .

I am sure this counts for humans as well as dogs.


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

NaturVets

Try these vets, been to them before and seen very interested in other forms of treatment..... see what they can do for you


----------

